# Vector-Daten gehen verloren bei PDF Konvertierung



## tasak (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. 

Mit Photoshop wurde ein Dokument erstellt das Vector-Daten enthält. Beim Speichern als EPS werde sämtliche Vector-Daten mit abgespeichert.

Wenn ich jetzt mit Hilfe von Acrobat Pro eine PDF Datei aus dieser ESP Datei erstellen möchte gehen viele, aber nicht alle dieser Vectoren verloren. Ich habe einen Screenshot erstellt auf dem das Problem gut sichtbar ist.

So wird z.B die Schrift teilweise übernommen. Der kleine orange Kreise auch. Jedoch wird alles andere als Rastergrafik gespeichert. Irgendwie ergibt das keinen Sinn. Ich erkenne auch keinen Pattern nach welchem Prinzip als Vector und als Raster gespeichert wird.

Anyone?


----------



## vectorprofi (22. Juni 2009)

Überprüfe vielleicht die Einstellungen von dem Acrobat Pro und wähle eventuell Einstellungen mit Druckqualität, dann schaut alles besser aus. 
Dein Problem ist recht komplex um es aus der Entfernung beantworten zu können, es kann an einigen Einstellungen liegen, oder einer Art wie die Eps gespeichert wurde, etc...

Beim Speichern als Photoshop-Eps wird aber ohne Ausnahmen alles auf eine Ebene reduziert (?) also in Pixel umgewandelt, wie kann man da noch die Vektorinhalte extrahieren? Von einer Illustrator-Eps-Datei geht das ohne Probleme.
Auf dem Screenshot schaut es so aus, als ob die Datei mit einer schlechten Auflösung gespeichert wäre, und die Pixelinhalte drunter gelitten hätten, der Vektortext schaut ja gut aus (bei dem Stern ist vielleicht die "Transparenz" des Verlaufes reduziert, deswegen verhält er sich wie die anderen Pixelgrafiken).


----------

